# Berklines (or similar) with Good Spine Support



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

My wife and I both have back problems. We will be shopping for replacement recliners for the HT sometime soon. I have been looking at Berklines on-line, but have yet to visit any stores for trying them out.

I know that selection will be subjective, but I would appreciate opinions on Berklines (or similar price range seats) that offer good lumbar and cervical (neck) support. We need seats that will maintain a neutral neck position (not forward) when seated.

Thanks.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

hjones4841,

The Berkline has the 45022 group that features power lumbar support (like in a car). That is something that may help you and your wife. You can adjust the lumbar support with a push of a button.


----------

